# Drilling On and Around Petrographs



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't seen this in any of the Utah papers that I follow so I thought that I would post this. 

Some people just don't think or have a warped way of thinking. 



https://denvergazette.com/news/local/colorado-springs-climber-admits-to-drilling-around-1-000-year-old-petroglyphs-in-utah/article_0bbf10d7-1196-5d2b-b349-c98b81f6e22c.html


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It was being reported on Fox 13 news but they were not naming the individual who did it.

I started climbing in 1963 and while at that time we could not claim any moral high ground while using pitons and most of us readily accepted the philosophy of "clean climbing" when it came about. And most detested the use of bolts. Now almost 60 years later the masses want it to be "safe" and so evolved "sport" climbing and "top roping". Both using primarily fixed bolt anchors. It has done nothing to enhance the wild.

But in all honesty this guy had to be one of the most dense people I have heard of to not recognize the damage that he was doing. There is plenty of conservation conversations in the climbing world that this goes against.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's a hideous mistake. Never climbed sunshine wall but most folks knew climbing around petroglyphs in Moab is a tightrope act and to be smarter than that. 

The guy seems well intentioned and there are plenty of sport routes around Moab so it's tough to criticize the bolts. I stopped rock climbing while living in Moab because the trad routes are so stiff so I get the desire for entry level routes, especially for the disabled. But there is a way to go about that goal that is friendlier to the resource, and maybe local tradition.

A real shame.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It strains credulity that a guy with 15 years climbing experience could mistake petroglyphs for graffiti, especially in an area like Moab.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's as old Forest Gump used to say "Stupid is as stupid does"

Back when I lived in Price and was out on the San Rafael about every weekend we would find people that wanted to chisel their name into the rocks next to a drawing. While I didn't see it there were a few that were fairly accessible that took spray cans of paint to. 

Even some that I knew of that was way off the beaten path have been defaced and these were not the easy to get to type of petrographs.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

They were making a new version of petroglyphs for people to see in another 1000 years ???

People never cease to amaze me. 
So self centered, selfish, and oh ya...... stupid. I have stronger words I would use to describe them, but I don't want to get banned. 

What's funny is that they were there for years and nobody bothered them. But, you make it a monument or a park and then tell everyone about them and look what happens.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If I'm triangulating right, this is an area north of arches np that's been climbed for years. But my climbing guide is buried deep in boxes so I'm not positive. Point being, I don't think it has anything to do with new designations.

I'd normally being all over the guy but he's shockingly contrite. If the goal is remorse and learning he seems to be there. No matter what we prefer, every community that has its members that are unintentionally ignorant. And if you aren't from the SW or spent time there than I'm willing to imagine how this could happen.

I still say charge the guy with moderate penalties but maybe focus on using him to educate others like him. Community service + restitution?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

It goes beyond rock climbing anchors. Apparently petroglyphs out in Moab are being vandalized with graffiti. Judging by the content of said vandalism, I think some 20 somethings or teenagers are deliberately trying to get people riled up.


----------

